# Quando lo butto dentro



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

È duro.
Quando esce è molle.
Cos’e?


----------



## Gattara28 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Il raviolo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Il raviolo


Si io intendevo lo spaghetto. Ma hai quasi indovinato.


----------



## Gattara28 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lo spaghetto non mi veniva... In mente


----------



## Gattaro42 (11 Gennaio 2022)

perchè tu @Gattara28 sei della terra dei ravioli au toccu zeneize, con il sugo insaporito dal pezzo di carne ben immerso


----------



## Gattara28 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Poi lo sai che io e gli spaghetti non ci piacciamo!


----------



## Gattaro42 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Meglio il mio risotto al barolo, te lo devo rifare.

Anche il chicco di riso andava bene come risposta, vero @Pincopallista ?


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Il raviolo


Shhhh

che qui c’è gente che se li mangia crudi…


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

E chi li spezza…..perché non ci stanno nel pentolino….


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È duro.
> Quando esce è molle.
> Cos’e?


Lo spaghetto.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si io intendevo lo spaghetto. Ma hai quasi indovinato.


Ah ecco. Già risposto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Shhhh
> 
> che qui c’è gente che se li mangia crudi…


Farabutta


----------



## Gattaro42 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Shhhh
> 
> che qui c’è gente che se li mangia crudi…


Mia nonna me li faceva assaggiare crudi.
Ora penso che arriverebbero i nas in casa


----------

